# Honda NSX-R Enhancement Detail by Minutia Detailing



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all,

My names Mike and I run Minutia Detailing based in Croydon in the Purley area

I posted a few pictures in the Ceramic Pro section as I used that as the LSP but heres a more detailed veiw.

Some of you may know I have an NSX myself and adore them to the point of being obsessed so much I still can drive a GT3 RS of any kind, 997 ,991 etc and still prefer the NSX, but mine now has 157k miles on it and has had no major issues at all.....still on original clutch! and yes....it gets spanked! So when I realised the only NSX NA2 R was arriving I did not sleep for weeks!
Infact it has been the picture on the wall in my unit for a long time.

My enhancement details are quite in depth, and thats where I got my name 'Minutia' Detailing from! having major OCD issues not to miss anything out during a detail helps in this industry! this write up could be hundreds of pages long from the amount of pictures I have so I'll try keep it short!

All my enhancement details have the option to come with a leather bound photo book presented to the owner with before. during and after pictures in, this is great for resale value and is nice on the coffee table 





Being the Only NA2 NSX type r in the UK, its the same one I sat in years ago at the NEC motor show so just being in it gave me goosebumps.Its the same one Hammond drove on top gear and said 'when a manufacturer takes things out to save weight and then charges more its just silly'.....Most performance cars do that as standard! so the NSX-R was never released in the UK.

It did however win EVO magazine car of the year in 2002 and thats saying something. It is very special indeed. The Porsche GT4 just won and I am excited to have one in shortly too.

The owner has not neglected the car in any way, he has hardly done any miles in it and it was bought in a sorry state as it had been kept outside under a car cover which chafed alot of the lacquer of the edges, luckily not all the way through. He has had it a number of years and values have risen dramatically, they are over £250k in Japan so importing one is going to be expensive.

The owner had not found a Detailer locally and travelled 6 hours to drop the car to me so I felt very privileged and no doubt over the moon.

Here's a few shots of the car cover damage:







The Paint had seen better days and was full of swirls and deep scratches









The Calipers had rusted and I couldn't just leave those so decided I would fix these and paint them the OEM colour after griding them down back to fresh metal.



The alloys were badly chipped in places but the owner didn't want a refurb on this occasion so I touched them up as best as I could with a touch of wet sanding and polishing.

The interior had a few surprises, it has carbon kevlar seats as standard which are amazing





After removing number plates and brackets (I do this with all details, even new car protection details as it reveals unneeded sticky pads, dirt, a few spiders and much more interesting finds! I can protect everywhere after perfecting too. the usual wash method was done including snowfoam, degreaser and agitate hard to reach areas, fallout remover and claying. I chose to spot remove any tar deposits as I don't like spraying it all over. The wheels would come off later anyway for a thorough clean too.

















Vehicle raised on ramps for hard to reach areas



The car was dried properly and wheels were removed for a deeper clean.
The wheel weights were unsightly so I removed them and any old deposits and residues and replaced with zinc white ones after rebalancing the wheels. This gave a much cleaner look. As explained earlier, the customer was not refurbishing the alloys at this stage so I touched them up and lightly wet sanded the area after it dried and polished over to blend a bit better.









While the car was on the ramps, I degreased the arches and steam cleaned them, touched up any rust with Bilt hamber Hydrate 80 (important to apply a few coats to be effective with this), touched up missing underseal and polished the exhaust tips. The suspension components were sealed with c2v3 after degreasing etc.















Calipers were derusted and painted in oem matt dark grey VHT paint although it looks matt black.





Nice shiny tips

I removed the rubbers around the boot and engine to clean any embedded dirt, the engine was steam cleaned and treated.









Alloy wheel Nuts were cleaned and sealed and alloys sealed.



In regards to the polishing, various tests were done starting from the most delicate combinations. I removed the rear spoiler which is painted carbon fibre to do underneath it and the underside. and then masked up the car. I knew it would be ceramic Pro 9H as the LSP so I would really recommend the paint to be as perfect as possible, so I went the extra mile and had a few late nights to get the paint A1.
As for the chafed areas due to the car cover and probably a lot of heavy wind, I managed to fix these with no need for any paint.











The Rotary was used in some areas and paint measurements were taken, The NSX and even the type R had a 23 stage paint process from the factory which is great and my NSX is actually still on original paint and looks great.

Any stone chips were touched in, lightly wet sanded and blended in



the interior was cleaned with a dry foam system and the Ceramic pro textile applied as a fabric guard. I didn't remove the seats on this occasion but took the cushions out to clean them thoroughly.





As the vehicle was going to be Ceramic Pro 9H protected, any polish residue, water etc has to be removed so Ceramic pro panel wipe was used along with a pre application nano polish specially designed and tested by Ceramic pro to make the bond better. The reason why Ceramic pro is applicator only is due to the long application process and it is very easy to mess up, anyone can train as an applicator but I suggest proper preparation and at least a 5 day booking. Each coat takes about an hour and the number of coats needs to be decided at the time of application as it gets hydrophobic quickly and it does not even stick to itself after an hour. In this case it was 6 coats so my phone went off, Mask went on, Maroon 5 album on repeat and the results were amazing. The car needs at least 2 days in the unit after application to cure and a further 2 weeks to fully harden, pop over and see the test panel I have if you want to try the scratch test!
The interior door shuts, underside of bonnet and boot were coated the following day. the front compartment. pedals, key and service book were also cleaned and protected. metal and rubber can also be coated with ceramic pro 9H and it actually leaves a nice oem look to plastics too.

If you are still reading, here are the final pictures

no editing to show true gloss here:





a small photoshoot was done for the owner:























Theres alot more pictures on the website in the gallery too. If by any chance you would like a copy of the photobook please let me know, had a few requests for this.

As with all my details, I wish I had the car for longer but was happy with what I got done in the given time.

www.minutiadetailing.com

Thanks for reading,

Mike
Minutia Detailing 
Ceramic Pro Surrey
07841 399767
0207 438 2006


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Amazing car, amazing detail, amazing thread!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Itsme (Mar 31, 2012)

You're pictures don't work. 

Also maroon 5 album?


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Itsme said:


> You're pictures don't work.
> 
> Also maroon 5 album?


Work fine my side. Yes Adam Levine is a close friend of mine


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Much want,cracking work.


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

Great job and great car.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Brilliant...the attention to details is just epic!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Lovely


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice detailed thread, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, now that is one very special car. Stunning work, the attention to detail is magical. Excellent write up too, very enjoyable to read.

Thanks for taking the time!

Jon


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Incredible attention to detail.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

What a awesome car matched by a awesome detail


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Absolutely amazing car no doubt worth a small fortune !!


----------



## 11redrex (Sep 11, 2014)

Love the NSX, never seen a white one before. Lucky you for getting to work on it, excellent results.


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind works!

Mike


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Stunning car and amazing work :thumb:


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Excellent attention to detail, great job!


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Great write up, incredible job, good bit of ocd there!!


----------



## Itsme (Mar 31, 2012)

Minutia Detailing said:


> Work fine my side. Yes Adam Levine is a close friend of mine


Seem to be working fine now. Really is a cracker.

Remember and pick that name up you dropped there


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic car, detail and write up!!


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice job on this, never seen this model before.


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Heres a slighlty cheesy picture video too:






Thanks,

Mike


----------



## RobF50 (Aug 12, 2008)

Such a stunning, and iconic car, I'm glad to have had my butt in it as well 
Fantastic work mate, and once again I can attest to how amazing this was in real life


----------



## bigbossw (Jun 10, 2015)

Amazing car, ever since I sat in one as when i was younger I always wanted to own one but it seems to be that the funds are somewhat lacking to own one these days


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Amazing mate. Good to see someone taking time to do PROPPER right ups again too


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think there's more than one now, grey imports from Japan


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

incredible !!! many thanks for share.....:thumb::doublesho


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Amazing post , thank you for sharing . A very special car and came out looking very nice indeed


----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Very enjoyable read - brilliant work!


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Stunning, always had a soft spot for the NSX


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

very nice and rare car ,excellent job!


----------



## TPursey (Sep 11, 2015)

Very nice indeed!


----------

